# Galveston Sailing



## dvs (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, everyone. I have been interested in learning to sail for the past 3 years now. I have never acted on the interest, but now I am serious about getting started. Any advice for a person who has no idea where to begin? Beginner boats, lessons, etc.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I would first find someone that already owned a boat and go out with them. If you can't find anyone who will take you out my next step would be to go with an ASA 101 course to learn the basics. After that I would probably move onto a small trailerable day sailor to hone your skills. Those boat can be had ready to sail for a couple of grand. Once you have mastered that you can then decided if that is the perfect size for you or if you want a bigger boat.


----------

